# File-list-box



## MistR-X (24. Juni 2002)

hallo ich hätte mal ne frage bezüglich ner file list box
ich hab da nämlich das problem dass ich .txt dateien aus einer file list box in ein fenster rechts daneben anzeigen will, das klappt ja soweit.
nun will ich aber, dass die Dateiendung .txt nicht in der file-listbox mit angezeigt wird.
geht das?


----------



## Quentin (24. Juni 2002)

hm umgekehrt würds gehn mit der PATTERN eigenschaft das du sagst *.txt oder *.txt;*.doc; usw... aber auf "alles bis auf txt" weiß ich nicht... vielleicht nach dem laden der listbox alle einträge durchschleifen und bei .txt den eintrag aus der liste entfernen?


----------



## MistR-X (24. Juni 2002)

so war das nicht gemeint 
ich dachte eher dass die textbox nur .txt anzeigt (das weis ich ja wie das geht) aber die datei-endungen nicht mit anzeigt


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Juni 2002)

Also meines Wissens, ist das net möglich, aber du kannst entweder einen Standarddialog zum Datei-öffnen (Common Dialogs) nehmen, oder wie Quentin gesagt hat:


> vielleicht nach dem laden der listbox alle einträge durchschleifen und bei .txt den eintrag aus der liste entfernen?



Bzw. eine "selbst gebaute" FilelistBox verwenden, ist auch nimmer so schwer, wenn du mit der Dir-List arbeitest.

Gruss Homer


----------



## xtrem (26. Juni 2002)

Hosa,

habe dir ein Beispiel geschrieben, ist zwar mit tricks aber es funktioniert 

greetz xtrem
;-]


----------

